# Ultimate Chicken Coop?



## NecroNuke (Oct 4, 2016)

Howdy,

OK, this is just a thought experiment right now, but assuming you had $50K to spend on building a chicken coop, how would you build it? Assume you have talented contractors as well. 

The $50K is "middle of America" money and not $50K in the Silicon Valley, which will get you a good cup of coffee. 

So go hog (or chicken) wild with this idea please. What would you put in it? How much space per chicken? Etc....

With thanks,

NecroNuke


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'd build a barn.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep a barn with all the trimmings or remodel my house


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Running water and electricity and a bathroom for the keeper of the poultry.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

In my dreams 50k.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> In my dreams 50k.


That's the dream of everyone that has birds that are more than just chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I built something for 50k for my chickens, they would end up looking like oven stuffer roasters. 

I can't fathom spending 50k on my chickens. They don't ask for it and I don't tell them. It's better for everyone that way.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It would be 2 story w/ an infirmary for sick/new chickens and nursery for the chicks.It would have electric for fans,heaters,vents and different kinds of lights.It would have running water,a concrete floor w/ a big drain in the middle for easy cleaning and draining of dirty water.It would have built in perches and every hen would have her own nesting box.It would be at least 2000 sq ft.That's probably close to $50k....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> It would be 2 story w/ an infirmary for sick/new chickens and nursery for the chicks.It would have electric for fans,heaters,vents and different kinds of lights.It would have running water,a concrete floor w/ a big drain in the middle for easy cleaning and draining of dirty water.It would have built in perches and every hen would have her own nesting box.It would be at least 2000 sq ft.That's probably close to $50k....


LOL You gave this a lot more thought than the rest of us.

I'm not so sure on that two story idea though unless it's owner's quarters.


----------



## NecroNuke (Oct 4, 2016)

What about a two story, 40 x 40 green house, solar panels, and wind power with running water, chicken preferred vegetable garden, etc......? Sort of an aviary?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except keeping them in an enclosed structure like a green house could lead to health issues.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> It would be 2 story w/ an infirmary for sick/new chickens and nursery for the chicks.It would have electric for fans,heaters,vents and different kinds of lights.It would have running water,a concrete floor w/ a big drain in the middle for easy cleaning and draining of dirty water.It would have built in perches and every hen would have her own nesting box.It would be at least 2000 sq ft.That's probably close to $50k....


This sounds like something Casportpony would say. And including a lab.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll take one that cleans itself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ngt said:


> I'll take one that cleans itself.


I can't believe you're the only one who thought of that when all of us dread the cleaning especially after you reach a certain age. That's what drove me to sell off my breeding flock.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I can't believe you're the only one who thought of that when all of us dread the cleaning especially after you reach a certain age. That's what drove me to sell off my breeding flock.


It's the part about having chickens that i like the least, and since I'm not fitting a barn on my 1/4 acre suburb lot, it seemed like the best option if I'm throwing 50k at a coop.  Next would be automatic doors so i didn't have to get out there at 5:30 in the summer to let them out. I'd also like a vacuum tube under the nesting box that sucked their eggs from the coop right into a small drawer in the back of my fridge, cleaning them off as the pass through.

I'm really not lazy, but i don't have the room to go bigger, so my 50k would go towards convenience.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With all of that convenience you could use all that free time to just sit back and enjoy the antics of the birds. I can't think of anything more pleasing to do.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like a roll of butcher paper that has the roll under one end and you can pull it thru the other end and have it under the roost right into the trash.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I would like a roll of butcher paper that has the roll under one end and you can pull it thru the other end and have it under the roost right into the trash.


I was told not to try something like that because the chickens would eat the paper and get sick.....??

Not true? Because that's totally possible and i wouldn't need 50k


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ngt said:


> I was told not to try something like that because the chickens would eat the paper and get sick.....??
> 
> Not true? Because that's totally possible and i wouldn't need 50k


When you're done with that project a pic is required.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd want remote cameras and lights, security system, an attached run, and a barley growing station. I like the concrete floor with center drain idea.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

robin416 said:


> When you're done with that project a pic is required.


Well, i didn't set the roll up, but i did double up some parchment paper under the roost and it worked like a charm. Great idea!


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Small barn that houses 50+ chickens and has a door to the run that closes 30 minutes after sunset & opens 30 minutes before sunrise. Automatic heated water dispensed in 2 locations, good lighting on a timer, water outlet with heated hose for easy cleaning of the coop, separate area for brooder, huge enclosed outdoor run, 10 feeding tubes that automatically load from 50 gallon drums, plenty of tree roosts & nesting boxes that roll the eggs gently out of the box into an area that the chickens can't get to. That way, if I have to leave for a couple days, they're automatically taken care of.


----------

